# FreeBSD API for RTT and Hop Count



## firefly (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello,

Is there an API/call in FreeBSD that for a given IPv4 address can return a RTT (round trip time) and Hop Count?

Best


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2011)

firefly said:
			
		

> Is there an API/call in FreeBSD that for a given IPv4 address can return a RTT (round trip time) and Hop Count?


As far as I know, no.

Have a look at the source for traceroute:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/src/contrib/traceroute/


----------



## firefly (Jan 24, 2011)

I was hoping for something similar to IPHLPAPI provides an API to obtain RTT(Round Trip Time) and Hop Count in the Windows world.

http://www.geekpage.jp/en/programming/iphlpapi/getrttandhopcount.php

Simple and useful. It may be that something may need to written as I've not been able to find anything equivalent.


----------

